# A pic to share



## texas.410 (Apr 15, 2008)

Late after noon in the loft.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Boy, that sun hitting her makes her shine! Nice picture. She got babies or eggs? And I'm just assuming it's the "her" since you said late afternoon.


----------



## texas.410 (Apr 15, 2008)

Your right its a girl. Eggs right now, they could hatch in about four or five more days.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Ok. You can slide then........but we'll be looking for pictures......but you already knew that.


----------



## texas.410 (Apr 15, 2008)

Well I do have a pic of my first, one, and only baby so far.


----------



## Chicken_Pigeon (Apr 11, 2008)

Cute! Mama is really pretty. if she any spusific breed?


----------



## texas.410 (Apr 15, 2008)

Chicken_Pigeon said:


> Cute! Mama is really pretty. if she any spusific breed?


 Texas Pioneer


----------



## Chicken_Pigeon (Apr 11, 2008)

ahhh, right


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What a lovely photo! Thank you so much for sharing it. That's the peaceful side of pigeons that is so wonderful!

Good big baby!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That picture is just lovely and set a peaceful, serene mood with shadow casting around. I can appreciate that, as it always noisy, and lots of activity and fun inside my coops.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

That one baby has a well built nest around him. Just goes to show what a determined pigeon can do given the time and materials!


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Great picture!

Cute baby in the other and I like that nest box.


----------



## texas.410 (Apr 15, 2008)

KIPPY said:


> Great picture!
> 
> Cute baby in the other and I like that nest box.


I had a bunch of those cat litter tubs. they work grate for the chickens so I thought I would try them for pigeon nest boxes.

I did do a little modification. I drilled some very small holes in the bottom for drainage if needed. And I put some small scrap carpet in the bottom to prevent spreed leg. Added a little hay and the birds did the rest.

Joe


----------

